# MBTA Police advice



## Connorfarley1212 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello all, from the town of Danvers and their department is not hiring for police officers at the moment. I am currently going through the hiring process for the Transit police in Boston. I’m a 23 y.o. vet and would love a job with some adventure to it. Any insight as to how the job is in current day? I see a lot of forums from years ago, but are things different? My Father tells me that it may pay really good, but there’s a reason so many of his friends left. Any help would be great, thanks a bunch!


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Env police exam in October. They give absolute vet preference.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

dh18 said:


> Env police exam in October. They give absolute vet preference.


True, but I sat #3 on the list for about 3 years cuz they hardly EVER seem to hire.....................But it is the balls!

Now!
Regarding the MBTA Police? Awesome retirement and great benefits for any potential spouse. Unless things have changed, you need 23 years minimum before age 65 for full retirement, but you have that easy. No such thing as transferring in state time or military buy back either.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I went through the T academy and from what I gathered from the instructors, you have to do your best to stay positive in that environment (Subway stations, homeless drunk piss and just the nonsense that goes along with the T in general). 

Also, I think they order in on certain festivals too and have a lot of forces..but that may have changed and someone will correct me if so. 

That being said it’s a full time police gig...best of luck!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

“True, but I sat #3 on the list for about 3 years cuz they hardly EVER seem to hire...”

Maybe it’s...you? Nahhhhhhh...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> "True, but I sat #3 on the list for about 3 years cuz they hardly EVER seem to hire..."
> 
> Maybe it's...you? Nahhhhhhh...


FUCK EPO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> FUCK EPO!!!!!!!!!


Lolz


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a friend that has been on the MBTA Police for 10 years and still is ordered in on his day off. Their policy is they can only order you in on 1 day off not both. They have a lot of forced overtime and people leave from the bottom because they get fed up with forced OT. 

For the MEP you must have a degree in environmental science or have specific documented experience with wildlife etc. So its not that easy to get hired by them.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

felony said:


> I have a friend that has been on the MBTA Police for 10 years and still is ordered in on his day off. Their policy is they can only order you in on 1 day off not both. They have a lot of forced overtime and people leave from the bottom because they get fed up with forced OT.
> 
> For the MEP you must have a degree in environmental science or have specific documented experience with wildlife etc. So its not that easy to get hired by them.


Can't they order you for 16 hours on one of your days off though? I thought it was something like you had the choice between 16 hours on one of your days off, or 8 hours on both of your days off? Sucks either way though, especially for last half guys.
I usually do 20-30 hours OT a week, but I pick up overtime on days I'm already working, when I'm off I want to be able to be off


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

02136colonel said:


> Can't they order you for 16 hours on one of your days off though? I thought it was something like you had the choice between 16 hours on one of your days off, or 8 hours on both of your days off? Sucks either way though, especially for last half guys.
> I usually do 20-30 hours OT a week, but I pick up overtime on days I'm already working, when I'm off I want to be able to be off


youll be losing those days off soon enough if you still plan on BPD lol


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> youll be losing those days off soon enough if you still plan on BPD lol


If they ever do an academy off the 2019 test...
I was about two points shy of getting a card in the first round, but I'm hopeful they'll do another round of cards


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard november/december


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

02136colonel said:


> Can't they order you for 16 hours on one of your days off though? I thought it was something like you had the choice between 16 hours on one of your days off, or 8 hours on both of your days off? Sucks either way though, especially for last half guys.
> I usually do 20-30 hours OT a week, but I pick up overtime on days I'm already working, when I'm off I want to be able to be off


Yes, you're fair game for 16 hours on all your scheduled days, and 16 hours on one of your days off.

Being a junior guy, expect to work 5 16-hour days almost every week. Great money, too bad you won't have time to spend it.


----------

